# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java EE : نگارش سازمانی جاوا >  دانلود JBuilder 2005

## Rahmani-r3

در سایت بورلند تعدادی از ورژن های JBuilder به صورت رایگان قابل دانلود می باشد.اما وقتی شروع به دانلود کردن کردم بعد از مدتی یوزر و پسورد ازم خواست 0من هر کاری کردم نتونستم ازش رد بشم.حتی در این سایت عضو هم شدم ولی بازم نشد 0کسی از دوستان راه حل رو می دونند؟

----------


## Inprise

امکان دانلود نسخه های کامل ، فقط به کاربران ثبت شده BDN داده میشه ، و برای اینکه یک کاربر ثبت شده باشی باید یکی از محصولات بورلند رو بخری . بهر حال اگر در ایران زندگی میکنی اخرین نگارش JBuilder که 2006 است در بازار وجود داره و اگه خارج از وطن هستی میتونی از شبکه هائی مثل eMule استفاده کنی .

----------


## naderloo

سلام,jbuilderبرای دانلودمی خوام

----------


## MyDVDz

من JBuilder 2007 را روی یک دی وی دی دارم اگر خواستی قبلش خبر بده تست کنم چون مال چند ماه پیش هست

----------


## administors

Borland JBuilder 2006 Enterprise full

http://www.mininova.org/tor/320258

----------


## kati_1582

سلام 
کسی کد بازی xوo با جاوا نداره؟ البته بورلند جاوا نه جاوا اسکریپت
خیلی اضطراریه من وقت ندارم اگه کسی دار لطفا تا اخر امروز برام ایمیل کنه لطفا

----------


## jeus

دوست من این پست جاش اینجا نیست و شما باید به جای پست تاپیک بسازی و قبل از ساختن تاپیک توی سایت جستجو کنی

----------

